# Custom Rod Build Question



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Is it possible to build a "kid sized" custom rod. Can blanks be cut down that small?


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

ifish42 said:


> Is it possible to build a "kid sized" custom rod. Can blanks be cut down that small?


 Sure. What do you mean by kid sized? You can always build something tiny on an ice rod blank.


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Sure. What do you mean by kid sized? You can always build something tiny on an ice rod blank.


 Just instead of buying one of the cartooney set ups for my daughters first pole I wanted to have one built. I didn't even think of ice fishing blanks. :whistling:

Do you think that's a better way to go?


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Yea its definitely possible. They do make blanks that small. I think that would be a good way to go because the cartoon poles are just a pole that will be with them for the next 5 years tops. But if you build her a rod it will be with her forever due to being a memory that you had built that for them when they were little plus it would last a lot longer depending on the blank.


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Fish Sticks said:


> Yea its definitely possible. They do make blanks that small. I think that would be a good way to go because the cartoon poles are just a pole that will be with them for the next 5 years tops. But if you build her a rod it will be with her forever due to being a memory that you had built that for them when they were little plus it would last a lot longer depending on the blank.


 Is there a certain blank that either of you think would be best?


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Ice-Rod-Blanks
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/MHX-Ice-Blanks-Kits
Here is a couple of ice fishing blanks which would serve the same general purpose as a kids rods. Also you can always strip a rod and rebuild it. If this stuff does not help then I would contact rod room and see what they might have to offer.

4399 Lindsey Ln, Orange Beach, AL 36561
(251) 981-6508


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

Fish Sticks said:


> http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Ice-Rod-Blanks
> http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/MHX-Ice-Blanks-Kits
> Here is a couple of ice fishing blanks which would serve the same general purpose as a kids rods. Also you can always strip a rod and rebuild it. If this stuff does not help then I would contact rod room and see what they might have to offer.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks. I just wanted to figure out what would work best before I got someone started on building it.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

ifish42 said:


> Awesome, thanks. I just wanted to figure out what would work best before I got someone started on building it.


Also rod room can do the builds for you also if you do not have anyone to do them currently. Plus some of the bait shop people build also


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

When I do get it done Ill have John @ Tight Lines do it.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

ifish42 said:


> When I do get it done Ill have John @ Tight Lines do it.


 It all depends. How old is your daughter? What kind of fishing are you planning on?


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

UncleMilty7 said:


> It all depends. How old is your daughter? What kind of fishing are you planning on?


She's not a year old yet. But I would like it dome by her first birthday. And mostly salt water. I betting she wil spend a lot of time learning at bayous. If that helps.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

This should carry her along for a few years. Merry Christmas.


----------

